
Show HN: Ngimport – ES6 imports for $http, $filter, etc. (replaces Angular 1 DI) - bcherny
https://github.com/bcherny/ngimport
======
bcherny
Author here. While migrating an Angular 1 + CoffeeScript codebase to React +
TypeScript, we were having a lot of trouble sharing services and their typings
between files and between frameworks.

Ngimport makes it seamless to interoperate Angular 1, Angular 2, React, etc.
by wrapping Angular 1's DI system with standard ES6 imports.

